# The First Years True Fit or Evenflo Triumph Advance LX



## stephanie95 (Jan 8, 2009)

I need a seat that will become a secondary seat. I like Britax for ease of use, but the cost is somewhat prohibitive at this time. My infant son is almost ready to get out of the carrier seat. He is 6.5 months and weighs about 17 pounds. He's been tracking at the 50th percentile.

I am considering the TF or the TA. There are features on each that I appreciate but I can't seem to make the leap on which one I actually want. I thought I'd come here and see if anyone has suggestions on which is better between the two. I live in Canada and Babies R Us has the TF on sale for $50 off so this would be a good time to get it. The Britax are double the cost of the TF.

Thanks!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Triumph. I have both and if I could do it again, I wouldn't buy the truefit premier. I'd just get another triumph. I love how it adjusts with the push of a lever/turn of a knob on the side - so no digging for the stupid pull strap like on the true fit. I love how I never have to even *think* about whether their on the right strap setting - it adjusts more or less automaticly/naturally as you tighten them up. Its easy peasy to install in every car I've ever put it in (honda minivans, lexus suv, toyota tacoma, honda civics, accords, random rentals, etc), whether with seatbelt or latch. Its just a great, simple, easy seat. Love it. Would buy it again in a heart beat.


----------



## stephanie95 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the input!

Do you find you ever wish you had a lock-off on the Triumph? I know it makes Britax installation so easy. That's one feature I liked about the True Fit. I do like the knob and infinite adjustment on the Triumph. Why couldn't they just add a lock off? My neighbor has a Radian and it's a nightmare to do a seatbelt installation rear-facing in my van. If it had a lock-off, it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

TrueFit for tall slim kids, Triumph Advance for more solidly built kids (in general, your mileage may vary, and all that).


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

i hate the lock-off on the tf. otherwise i like the tf but haven't tried others


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I too hate the lockoffs on the truefit. They *have* to be used whether your belt locks or not, and are just a PITA. I much prefer a straight seatbelt install like on the triumph or most any other seat.I too thought they'd make it easier to install, but just find them to be a pita in general.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the True Fit for my tall skinny son, and the Truimph Advanced for the short little sis.

I agree that the knob that tightens/loosens the straps and always wish the True Fit would come out with that, that is my perfect carseat! lol


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

Our younger two kids are RFing in TA's. Dd2 (seems weird to type that







) is 6 days old and a tiny little pixie. I love how the padding in the DLX cocoons her. Ds2 will be three at the beginning of July and still has some room. We love these seats, and our kids are of a long/slim build. Our older two kids are in Regents but were in the original Triumphs when they were younger before the new TAs came out.


----------



## stephanie95 (Jan 8, 2009)

Question for you TA fans: I like the infinite adjust on the straps at the shoulders. Today I went to BRU and played with car seats. Can someone explain how the straps on the TA lock at the shoulders? The floor model didn't seem to lock. I could move the straps up and down without much effort. Is that how it is supposed to be?

I really do like the new version of this seat. The fabric is better than the True Fit that's on sale here (Canada). However, in Canada it seems that it only rear-faces to 30 pounds. I have an earlier Triumph (Mfg 06). It has the straps that loop back on themselves. My DH cannot do those straps to save his life. My DD likes that seat OK but the straps really are a pain. Also, I can get a great LATCH install but the seatbelt install is lacking. That's my concern with not having lock-offs. It also frustrates me that I have to take 6 screws out of the back to remove the cover.

The True Fit is OK. I don't like the fabric on sale ($149.99 vs $199.99) as well as some others. I have to decide if that's worth $50.







I really liked the True Fit with the rebound bar. Is that worth another $120? That then puts me in Britax range. I love how easy it is to install my Roundabout. The lock-offs make it really easy to do a great seatbelt install, thus my interest in the TF lock-offs.

Car seats can be so overwhelming! My DD (3) would like to rear face. She has grown out of her Roundabout by height for rear facing. I thought I'd get one of these new seats and put her rear facing again. My DS (6.5 months) would get the Roundabout. I'm tired of lugging him around in the Safe Seat. He's got loads more room in it. It's just getting too cumbersome. Oh the decisions of an adult!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Are you locking your seat belt when you do a seat belt install? AFAIK all cars made after like 96/97 have locking seat belts - in most cars you simply pull it all the way out and then it locks as it goes back in... as such seat belt installs are SO simple for most cars, IME... Oh, and no the straps never "lock" as in you can't move them - thats the point - they move up and down as needed, but they never come out and lock when force is applied to them (or thats my impression anyhow - like a seatbelt normally works - moves untill thers a sudden force on it, if that makes sense??). And once you get the straps tight, its not like it *can* move...

I honestly have never taken the covers off any of my kids' carseats (maybe I'm wierd? Just never have seen the need...) but I don't think the ta you have to use a screwderiver to take off... maybe so, but I thought it just had buttons in the back?







TBH the thing I like the best about my tfp is the rebound bar - it seems to have saved my cars seat as DS1 tends to kick it instead of the seat with his dirty shoes







But, as noted before, I would *NOT* buy a tf again. Ever.

Good luck!!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
Are you locking your seat belt when you do a seat belt install? AFAIK all cars made after like 96/97 have locking seat belts - in most cars you simply pull it all the way out and then it locks as it goes back in... as such seat belt installs are SO simple for most cars, IME... Oh, and no the straps never "lock" as in you can't move them - thats the point - they move up and down as needed, but they never come out and lock when force is applied to them (or thats my impression anyhow - like a seatbelt normally works - moves untill thers a sudden force on it, if that makes sense??). And once you get the straps tight, its not like it *can* move...

I honestly have never taken the covers off any of my kids' carseats (maybe I'm wierd? Just never have seen the need...) but I don't think the ta you have to use a screwderiver to take off... maybe so, but I thought it just had buttons in the back?







TBH the thing I like the best about my tfp is the rebound bar - it seems to have saved my cars seat as DS1 tends to kick it instead of the seat with his dirty shoes







But, as noted before, I would *NOT* buy a tf again. Ever.

Good luck!!

With the true fit you CANNOT lock the seat belt. You HAVE to use the lockoff instead.


----------



## newmommy7-08 (Feb 2, 2008)

I love my TF! I don't think it's hard to use at all. Also, w/ the lockoffs I'm able to unlatch the seatbelt make any strap adjustments necessary and as long as I slide it back into place and compress it into the seat I can relatch the seatbelt w/o ever having to rethread it. Tho I rarely have to make adjustments like that. I've also had the cover off to wash twice in the last month (hopefully we've learned our lesson about giving him milk right before getting in the car for a long ride!) and it's super easy!


----------



## stephanie95 (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
Are you locking your seat belt when you do a seat belt install? AFAIK all cars made after like 96/97 have locking seat belts - in most cars you simply pull it all the way out and then it locks as it goes back in... as such seat belt installs are SO simple for most cars, IME... Oh, and no the straps never "lock" as in you can't move them - thats the point - they move up and down as needed, but they never come out and lock when force is applied to them (or thats my impression anyhow - like a seatbelt normally works - moves untill thers a sudden force on it, if that makes sense??). And once you get the straps tight, its not like it *can* move...

I honestly have never taken the covers off any of my kids' carseats (maybe I'm wierd? Just never have seen the need...) but I don't think the ta you have to use a screwderiver to take off... maybe so, but I thought it just had buttons in the back?







TBH the thing I like the best about my tfp is the rebound bar - it seems to have saved my cars seat as DS1 tends to kick it instead of the seat with his dirty shoes







But, as noted before, I would *NOT* buy a tf again. Ever.

Good luck!!

Thanks.
Good to know about the straps on the TA. I just didn't understand when I was looking at them yesterday.

My seatbelts do lock. I try and try to get it snug, but the old Triumph I have as well as my friend's Radian XT have too much play at the base where the belt goes through. We just haven't been confident that it's tight enough. They have discontinued the car seat inspections in the area and I haven't wanted to go for the cost of a private person. I just don't use either one if we can't use LATCH. Even though we bought a mini van, I only have 3 LATCH points & anchor points in the car. Can't believe I didn't realize the puzzle this creates. When I put car seats in the captains chairs in the middle, it makes it very difficult to enter the 3rd row. I'm not sure what I'm going to do if/when I have 2 full size seats rear facing. My DD likes to see her little brother.

I take the cover off to wash. My DD has had 5 or 6 pee accidents in her car seats. My friend's daughter has peed once in one of my car seats. Not to mention the occasional mystery mess. I do have piddle pads and the seat pad under the car seat but I still have to wash the cover. My DD is a one girl disaster zone. My 1st DS never even got ice cream on his face when eating a cone. My DD can't even drink milk without it on her face. Both the TA and the TF have covers you can remove without taking the seat out of the car. So that's a feature I appreciate.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The TF cover is really, really easy to take off. You can even take it off with the seat installed. The EFTA cover is a little more difficult, but not nearly as bad as the original Triumph.

We have both seats, and I prefer the TF. I have used it RF for everything from my newborn DS up to my 4.5 year old. It adjusts very easily and I have never had a problem with the install.

The EFTA has served us well, too







It's not quite as comfy to sleep in, since the sides are SO wide that there's no place to rest their heads, but that's my only real complaint.


----------



## LindsC (Dec 16, 2008)

We have DS in a TA and I love this seat for him. It was super easy to install and it is super easy to adjust and tighten the straps. We bought it when he was 6 months old and he was in the 80th percentile for height and weight. Now he is almost 3 and barely in the 5th percentile for height and weight so it should last him a good long time.

We have a TF for DD and I love this seat too. It was more of a pain to install, but I love that I was able to take the top part of the headrest off for now and that made for a more compact RF'ing install. I have no problems adjusting the straps either, which I have heard that some people have a hard time with.

I'm not sure which one I would pick if I could only have one, but I would lean towards the TF.


----------

